# Home sleep study - I work in family practice



## sarame (Feb 11, 2015)

I work in family practice. My doctor is interested in getting involved in type III home sleep study testing. Is any one else familiar with this type of testing? Is your practice performing this test? A board certified sleep physician would be interpreting the test, bill us, and not bill insurance. Can we then bill insurance? Not sure how this all works. I would appreciate any info you could provide. Thanks!


----------



## grabow (Feb 13, 2015)

You would bill for the home sleep studies without a modifier.  

Have you thought about.....

- What will you do with patients who test positive for a sleep disorder?
- Who will order DME equipment for CPAP patients?
- Will you have a CPAP clinic available for new patients trying to acclimate?  Are there staff that will be able to help said patients?
- Do you have the staff to obtain proper authorizations?
- Who will the patient contact if they have a problem during set up or throughout the night?  What is the cost of that?
- What are the stark laws regarding this testing?  Are you required to give each patient the option to have the testing done elsewhere? 
- The interpreting physician will have to be credentialed with your group. 


Watch how much you contract your sleep doctor for, home sleep studies are not a high payer.  I would recommend a percentage pay based on each insurance's fee schedule.

I hope this doesn't dissuade you, but gives a bigger picture view of what will be required.


----------

